# Could this be modified to a Jon Boat trailer?



## JRyno10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was wondering if what people here think about this trailer & whether or not it could be modified to use for a 10ft jon boat - fairly easily/cost efficiently?


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely!

At least you have an axle and a perpendicular tube for a tongue. You just need to build out the rest of it and add some suspension. 

Cheaper and easier to buy something else? Sure but not near as much fun.

How wide and long is that thing? 

If it was me I'd use that other trailer in the background if it was an option. You wouldn't have to modify anything but maybe add some eye bolts at the bottom in a couple of places that you could run a strap through.


----------



## JRyno10 (Sep 17, 2012)

The one in the front is being sold on craigslist for 80$ and do you think i could make it into a decent jon boat trailer? It will only have to travel about 6 miles MAX and at 45mph. Most small boat/wave runner trailers for sale here are about 350.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 19, 2012)

The utility trailer is worth $250 or more in Illinois, if it has a title.
The dolly would not be worth the effort to convert.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 20, 2012)

It'd be cheaper to buy something like this from Harbor Freight and modify it

https://www.harborfreight.com/870-lb-capacity-40-inch-x-49-inch-heavy-duty-utility-trailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-42708.html

It's been detailed here several times.


----------



## JRyno10 (Sep 26, 2012)

the only problem i have with that is wont it rust to pieces in salt water?


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it would hold up as long as you keep it painted properly and rinse with fresh water after use.


----------



## BillG (Oct 8, 2012)

I use a utility trailer like the one in the background. I just use straps from the lifting handles on the boat to the trailer. Back down the ramp and slide it off. Load the same way. My jon is a 14' so I am trying to figure a way to mount a winch that I can remove when not hauling the boat.

Multi purpose trailer. Obviously more maintenance required with the salt water.


----------



## JRyno10 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeh that's what I shooting for as well. I just stumbled upon this and I think this may be my best bet.https://okaloosa.craigslist.org/for/3314801589.html


----------



## screwballl (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes it is possible, but if you plan to use it in Choctaw Bay, it may help to cover the metal with cold galvanize spray "paint" available at Ace Hardware (at least Niceville and Bluewater carry it). Then just make a decent 2x4 frame (treated lumber of course with cheap carpet covering anywhere the boat would contact the boards) for the boat to sit on and some eye bolts to strap winch it down.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 17, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> Yeh that's what I shooting for as well. I just stumbled upon this and I think this may be my best bet.https://okaloosa.craigslist.org/for/3314801589.html


Make sure it has a title.


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 20, 2012)

If it's a short haul over fairly smooth surfaces, put three treated 2x6s running at a 90 to the axel. Throw a 4x8 sheet of treated ply wood on it and you have a nice platform to work with. Not sure if it will work with your set up, but it's something to think about.


----------

